# 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Fri, 8 Dec 2000 19:39:45 -0500*
I just watched the 22 Minutes clip on the Canadian peacekeepers.
What a wonderful presentation of our troops overseas. Our public affairs 
folks could learn a lot by watching that and trying to actually feel 
some of the emotions it evokes and then figure out to do it themselves. 
It‘s too bad that some of the best PR footage we have received has been 
done by Tim Horton‘s and by the CBC‘s leading satirical comedy show.
Thanks 22 Minutes.
And thanks to all the Peacekeepers - past. present and future.
I don‘t suppose anyone has  or can produce an mpeg clip?
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I just watched the 22 Minutes clip on 
the Canadian
peacekeepers.
What a wonderful presentation of our 
troops
overseas. Our public affairs folks could learn a lot by watching that 
and trying
to actually feel some of the emotions it evokes and then figure out to 
do it
themselves. It‘s too bad that some of the best PR footage we have 
received has
been done by Tim Horton‘s and by the CBC‘s leading satirical comedy
show.
Thanks 22 Minutes.
And thanks to all the Peacekeepers - 
past. present
and future.
I don‘t suppose anyone has or 
can produce an
mpeg clip?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Sat, 09 Dec 2000 09:57:24 -0700*
on 8/12/00 17:39, my good friend Mike Oleary at m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
wrote:
> I don‘t suppose anyone has  or can produce an mpeg clip?
Try here Michael...it is a realplayer file.
 http://www.dnd.ca/menu/Feature_Story/08dec00_f_e.htm 
arter et marte
anderson sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 09 Dec 2000 22:37:45 -0000*
Thanks for the URL. Thanks also to all for the ongoing enlightening 
discussion about the history/uses of the cavalry, etc. One of the biggest 
problems most civvies have in "appreciating"  the Forces, I think, is that 
most of us have very few clues about what you guys do or why/how it is done.
The 22 Minutes vid "worked" because it showed a bit of what the p‘keeprs 
lives are like. This list, in its thorough and wide-ranging exploration of 
military history, does the same and it is, frankly, quite fascinating.
Cheers,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "William J  Anderson" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
Date: Sat, 09 Dec 2000 09:57:24 -0700
on 8/12/00 17:39, my good friend Mike Oleary at m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
wrote:
 > I don‘t suppose anyone has  or can produce an mpeg clip?
Try here Michael...it is a realplayer file.
 http://www.dnd.ca/menu/Feature_Story/08dec00_f_e.htm 
arter et marte
anderson sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Harwood" <sharwood@iprimus.ca>* on *Sat, 9 Dec 2000 22:07:19 -0500*
William, my family and I really appreciated the clip.  They know that I‘d
like to accept a call to Peacekeeping as well...
Merry Christmas
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of William J  Anderson
Sent: Saturday, December 09, 2000 11:57 AM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
on 8/12/00 17:39, my good friend Mike Oleary at m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
wrote:
> I don‘t suppose anyone has  or can produce an mpeg clip?
Try here Michael...it is a realplayer file.
 http://www.dnd.ca/menu/Feature_Story/08dec00_f_e.htm 
arter et marte
anderson sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Mon, 11 Dec 2000 10:46:17 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
I thought that the current CF policy was that Civilians were not to have any
contact with, let alone fire and CF weapons?  Does anyone know if this is
still the case?  If so someone is breaking the rules on National Television.
Thoughts?
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Joan O. Arc [mailto:joan_o_arc@hotmail.com]
Sent: Saturday, December 9, 2000 05:38
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
Thanks for the URL. Thanks also to all for the ongoing enlightening 
discussion about the history/uses of the cavalry, etc. One of the biggest 
problems most civvies have in "appreciating"  the Forces, I think, is that 
most of us have very few clues about what you guys do or why/how it is done.
The 22 Minutes vid "worked" because it showed a bit of what the p‘keeprs 
lives are like. This list, in its thorough and wide-ranging exploration of 
military history, does the same and it is, frankly, quite fascinating.
Cheers,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "William J  Anderson" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
Date: Sat, 09 Dec 2000 09:57:24 -0700
on 8/12/00 17:39, my good friend Mike Oleary at m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
wrote:
 > I don‘t suppose anyone has  or can produce an mpeg clip?
Try here Michael...it is a realplayer file.
 http://www.dnd.ca/menu/Feature_Story/08dec00_f_e.htm 
arter et marte
anderson sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
____________________________________________________________________________
_________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
RE: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
I thought that the current CF policy was that 
Civilians were not to have any contact with, let alone fire and CF 
weapons? Does anyone know if this is still the case? If so 
someone is breaking the rules on National Television. 
Thoughts?
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Joan O. Arc [mailto:joan_o_arc@hotmail.com
]
Sent: Saturday, December 9, 2000 05:38
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
Thanks for the URL. Thanks also to all for the 
ongoing enlightening 
discussion about the history/uses of the cavalry, 
etc. One of the biggest 
problems most civvies have in 
quotappreciatingquot the Forces, I think, is that 
most of us have very few clues about what you guys 
do or why/how it is done.
The 22 Minutes vid quotworkedquot because it 
showed a bit of what the p‘keeprs 
lives are like. This list, in its thorough and 
wide-ranging exploration of 
military history, does the same and it is, frankly, 
quite fascinating.
Cheers,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: quotWilliam J ltandygt Andersonquot 
ltaanderson@sk.sympatico.cagt
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: quotarmy@cipherlogic.on.caquot 
ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
Date: Sat, 09 Dec 2000 09:57:24 -0700
on 8/12/00 17:39, my good friend Mike Oleary at 
m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
wrote:
gt I don‘t suppose anyone has or can 
produce an mpeg clip?
Try here Michael...it is a realplayer file.
 http://www.dnd.ca/menu/Feature_Story/08dec00_f_e.htm 
arter et marte
anderson sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
_______________________________________________________________
______________________
Get more from the Web. FREE MSN Explorer 
download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 11 Dec 2000 16:24:22 *
I know that this summer in Gagetown, civilians from some sort of liason 
council with the reserves were allowed to fire the weapons...
Peter
>From: "Todd Harris" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
>Date: Mon, 11 Dec 2000 10:46:17 -0500
>
>I thought that the current CF policy was that Civilians were not to have 
>any
>contact with, let alone fire and CF weapons?  Does anyone know if this is
>still the case?  If so someone is breaking the rules on National 
>Television.
>Thoughts?
>
>Todd Harris
>
>
>
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Joan O. Arc [mailto:joan_o_arc@hotmail.com]
>Sent: Saturday, December 9, 2000 05:38
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
>
>
>Thanks for the URL. Thanks also to all for the ongoing enlightening
>discussion about the history/uses of the cavalry, etc. One of the biggest
>problems most civvies have in "appreciating"  the Forces, I think, is that
>most of us have very few clues about what you guys do or why/how it is 
>done.
>
>The 22 Minutes vid "worked" because it showed a bit of what the p‘keeprs
>lives are like. This list, in its thorough and wide-ranging exploration of
>military history, does the same and it is, frankly, quite fascinating.
>
>Cheers,
>
>Joan
>
>
>----Original Message Follows----
>From: "William J  Anderson" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
>Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
>Date: Sat, 09 Dec 2000 09:57:24 -0700
>
>on 8/12/00 17:39, my good friend Mike Oleary at m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
>wrote:
>
>  > I don‘t suppose anyone has  or can produce an mpeg clip?
>
>Try here Michael...it is a realplayer file.
>
>
>http://www.dnd.ca/menu/Feature_Story/08dec00_f_e.htm
>
>arter et marte
>
>anderson sends:
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>____________________________________________________________________________
>_________
>Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download : 
>http://explorer.msn.com
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 11 Dec 2000 15:04:03 -0500*
RE: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers ClipThat regulation was changed about a 
year ago. Non DND pers may now handle our weapons provided the 
commanders have exercised due diligence with regard to instruction and 
supervision..
Mike
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Todd Harris
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
  Sent: Monday, December 11, 2000 10:46 AM
  Subject: RE: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
  I thought that the current CF policy was that Civilians were not to 
have any contact with, let alone fire and CF weapons?  Does anyone know 
if this is still the case?  If so someone is breaking the rules on 
National Television.  Thoughts?
  Todd Harris
  -----Original Message-----
  From: Joan O. Arc [mailto:joan_o_arc@hotmail.com]
  Sent: Saturday, December 9, 2000 05:38
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
  Thanks for the URL. Thanks also to all for the ongoing enlightening
  discussion about the history/uses of the cavalry, etc. One of the 
biggest
  problems most civvies have in "appreciating"  the Forces, I think, is 
that
  most of us have very few clues about what you guys do or why/how it is 
done.
  The 22 Minutes vid "worked" because it showed a bit of what the 
p‘keeprs
  lives are like. This list, in its thorough and wide-ranging 
exploration of
  military history, does the same and it is, frankly, quite fascinating. 
  Cheers,
  Joan
  ----Original Message Follows----
  From: "William J  Anderson" 
  Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
  Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
  Date: Sat, 09 Dec 2000 09:57:24 -0700
  on 8/12/00 17:39, my good friend Mike Oleary at 
m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
  wrote:
   > I don‘t suppose anyone has  or can produce an mpeg clip?
  Try here Michael...it is a realplayer file.
   http://www.dnd.ca/menu/Feature_Story/08dec00_f_e.htm 
  arter et marte
  anderson sends:
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.

_________________________________________________________________________
____________
  Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download : 
 http://explorer.msn.com 
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
RE: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
That regulation was changed about a 
year ago. Non
DND pers may now handle our weapons provided the commanders have 
exercised due
diligence with regard to instruction and supervision..
Mike
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Todd Harris 
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘ 
  Sent: Monday, December 11, 2000 
10:46
  AM
  Subject: RE: 22 Minutes‘ 
Peacekeepers
  Clip

  I thought that the current CF policy was that 
Civilians were
  not to have any contact with, let alone fire and CF weapons? 
Does anyone
  know if this is still the case? If so someone is breaking the 
rules on
  National Television. Thoughts?
  Todd Harris 
  -----Original Message----- From: Joan
  O. Arc [mailto:joan_o_arc@hotmail.com]
  Sent: Saturday, December 9, 2000 05:38 
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca Subject: 
Re: 22
  Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip 
  Thanks for the URL. Thanks also to all for the 
ongoing
  enlightening discussion about the 
history/uses of the
  cavalry, etc. One of the biggest problems 
most civvies
  have in "appreciating" the Forces, I think, is that 
most of us have very few clues about what you guys do or 
why/how it is
  done. 
  The 22 Minutes vid "worked" because it showed a bit 
of what
  the p‘keeprs lives are like. This list, in 
its
  thorough and wide-ranging exploration of military
  history, does the same and it is, frankly, quite fascinating. 
  Cheers, 
  Joan 
  ----Original Message Follows---- From:
  "William J ltandygt Anderson" 
ltaanderson@sk.sympatico.cagt
  Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca To:
  "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip Date: Sat, 09 Dec 2000 09:57:24 -0700 
  on 8/12/00 17:39, my good friend Mike Oleary at
  m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca wrote: 
  gt I don‘t suppose anyone has or can 
produce an
  mpeg clip? 
  Try here Michael...it is a realplayer file. 
   http://www.dnd.ca/menu/Feature_Story/08dec00_f_e.htm 

  arter et marte 
  anderson sends: 
  -------------------------------------------------------- 
  NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a
  message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account you
  wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army-list"
  in the message body. 
  ________________________________________________________________
_____________________
  Get more from the Web. FREE MSN Explorer 
download :  http://explorer.msn.com  
  -------------------------------------------------------- 
  NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a
  message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account you
  wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army-list"
  in the message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 11 Dec 2000 15:13:58 -0500*
The Canadian Forces Liaison Council, when you see them about, are hosting
Reserve and Army friendly employers on tours to see what our/their
soldiers do. Pitch in when they go by, you may be looking for a job from one
of them tomorrow and that includes Regular types who might retire someday.
When their visits get a warm welcome, it‘s some of the best PR at the grass
roots level that we‘ve got and I don‘t mean by the CFLC staff, but by the
young soldiers, NCOs and officers they come to see.
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: Peter deVries 
To: 
Sent: Monday, December 11, 2000 4:24 PM
Subject: RE: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
> I know that this summer in Gagetown, civilians from some sort of liason
> council with the reserves were allowed to fire the weapons...
> Peter
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Mon, 11 Dec 2000 19:31:25 -0700*
On occasion, we held a family day or employers‘ open house, and might have
let someone pull the lanyard on a howitzer, or shoot some small arms.
Exercises like this were few and far between though, probably because of the
rigmarole COs had to go through to arrange them.
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter deVries" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, December 11, 2000 4:24 PM
Subject: RE: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
> I know that this summer in Gagetown, civilians from some sort of liason
> council with the reserves were allowed to fire the weapons...
> Peter
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> >From: "Todd Harris" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: "‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘" 
> >Subject: RE: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
> >Date: Mon, 11 Dec 2000 10:46:17 -0500
> >
> >I thought that the current CF policy was that Civilians were not to have
> >any
> >contact with, let alone fire and CF weapons?  Does anyone know if this is
> >still the case?  If so someone is breaking the rules on National
> >Television.
> >Thoughts?
> >
> >Todd Harris
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: Joan O. Arc [mailto:joan_o_arc@hotmail.com]
> >Sent: Saturday, December 9, 2000 05:38
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
> >
> >
> >Thanks for the URL. Thanks also to all for the ongoing enlightening
> >discussion about the history/uses of the cavalry, etc. One of the biggest
> >problems most civvies have in "appreciating"  the Forces, I think, is
that
> >most of us have very few clues about what you guys do or why/how it is
> >done.
> >
> >The 22 Minutes vid "worked" because it showed a bit of what the p‘keeprs
> >lives are like. This list, in its thorough and wide-ranging exploration
of
> >military history, does the same and it is, frankly, quite fascinating.
> >
> >Cheers,
> >
> >Joan
> >
> >
> >----Original Message Follows----
> >From: "William J  Anderson" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
> >Subject: Re: 22 Minutes‘ Peacekeepers Clip
> >Date: Sat, 09 Dec 2000 09:57:24 -0700
> >
> >on 8/12/00 17:39, my good friend Mike Oleary at m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
> >wrote:
> >
> >  > I don‘t suppose anyone has  or can produce an mpeg clip?
> >
> >Try here Michael...it is a realplayer file.
> >
> >
> >http://www.dnd.ca/menu/Feature_Story/08dec00_f_e.htm
> >
> >arter et marte
> >
> >anderson sends:
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
>___________________________________________________________________________
_
> >_________
> >Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
> >http://explorer.msn.com
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
>
____________________________________________________________________________
_________
> Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
 http://explorer.msn.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

